# lawyer in abu dhabi



## sofsof00 (Oct 22, 2012)

anyone know the number of a lawyer in abu dhabi? i came back to the usa 3 month ,have a residency visa and i had a fight w the owner of the company over th ephone,next day my coworker told me they were planning to report me and ban me from entering the UAE w any passport


----------

